# Sliding Dovetail Lid - anyone know how?



## dan2004 (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi,
Would anyone know of an article, book, or have advice on how to make a sliding dovetail lid? I am a new woodworker and am wondering if a jig, or router table could be set up. Any information that you could offer about this technique would be greatly appreciated.  
Thanks,
Dan Pincus
[email protected]


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Looks like a great topic for a router tip project. Does anyone have an idea on how to make this lid easily?


----------



## dan2004 (Oct 27, 2004)

*A picture of a sliding dovetail lid*

Hello everyone,
I found a picture of what I am trying to learn how to do. (sliding dovetail lid) Anyone have any ideas on how I could accomplish this technique?
Thanks


----------



## thebig0 (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi all, it would appear that the box is routed out of solid wood. It would be easier to rout the dovetails before the outside edges are rounded, or , alternatively, make the sides seperately as you would normally, face them together in a vice and run the dovetail bit down the centre using a guide. The lid is simply done upside down after due measure checking. Nice box. That's how I would do it anyway.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

dan2004 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I found a picture of what I am trying to learn how to do. (sliding dovetail lid) Anyone have any ideas on how I could accomplish this technique?
> Thanks


 Did you ever get enough of an answer on this question or would you like more information? I've made some sliding doveltails and I know I've see BobandRick do them on the show and they may have even posted a tip on that????? 

I know sometime the answers are not detailed enough so feel free to ask again.

Ed


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

thebig0 said:


> Hi all, it would appear that the box is routed out of solid wood. It would be easier to rout the dovetails before the outside edges are rounded, or , alternatively, make the sides seperately as you would normally, face them together in a vice and run the dovetail bit down the centre using a guide. The lid is simply done upside down after due measure checking. Nice box. That's how I would do it anyway.


That's exactly what I would have said after seeing the photo of the box.
Run a longer piece of timber through the router table to produce the 2 sides of the internal box then work on internal box depth before cutting to length and shaping the outside.
The lid is made the same way but with the dovetail bit only showing a little through the fence, then cut to length and work on the outside shape.
Using longer bits of timber gives you safer handling.
The saving of your finger tips outweighs the cost of the waste you cut off.
Of course. By using longer lengths you can make the dovetail slots for the boxes and the same with the lids so you end up with a lot of little boxes all working the same.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

This is a OLD post but it looks like a fun project 

This is what I would do to make the type of Sliding Dovetail Lid Box

1st. put the inlay in the 3/8" thick lid,(bottom of the lid) then use the dovetail bit in the router table and make a pass on both end of the lid,about 1 1/8" from the ends, then flip the lid over and the top is done with the sliding dovetail, then use the band saw or the scroll saw and cut the center out of the main box,then use a rabbit bit on the router table and put a lip on the bottom of the box to hold the 1/8" bottom in place, once that's done glue up the box and band saw the box out to the round or the oval.
Use wax paper on the dovetails at glue up so you can slide the lid in and out after glue up.  (once you remove the wax paper) 

Bj


----------

